
Covid-19: The first truly global event - Anon84
https://medium.com/data-for-science/covid-19-the-first-truly-global-event-64c1676c6356
======
mratsim
"The first truly global event", I expect the World Wars or the Olympic games
to challenge that in the past century.

And the conquest of the sea and riches beyond that.

